# TEIN BASICS making the "clunking" noise...NEED HELP!



## 2HundredEHsex (Oct 23, 2003)

i installed my tein basic dampers and a couple days later, when i turn my steering wheel it makes that loud clunking noise...usually it does that with coilovers so somethin is wrong.....i lowered my vehicle 2.5" in the front and 1.8" in the rear....lots of people say that it shouldnt make this noise especially with this product...i need help!!!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

mine does that too, but only when making a right turn and only when i'm on the gas. :wtf:


----------



## 2HundredEHsex (Oct 23, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> mine does that too, but only when making a right turn and only when i'm on the gas. :wtf:


do u think this would harm the suspension or vehicle with this loud sound?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

dont know, hope someone can tell me :hal:


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

check the flat black bearing that goes below the mount. if its upside down then it wont be able to spin when you turn so it'll clunk into place. see if the bearing is the right side up.


----------



## 2HundredEHsex (Oct 23, 2003)

sentra_hilo said:


> check the flat black bearing that goes below the mount. if its upside down then it wont be able to spin when you turn so it'll clunk into place. see if the bearing is the right side up.



ok i found my problem....yes its the bearing, but it wasnt upside down...it was just a little worn and it also caused the height adjuster on the damper to go loose... i already went to the junkyard a found the bearing... irontom u might have the same problem that i did


----------



## 2HundredEHsex (Oct 23, 2003)

Ok Nevermind!!! This Is Getting Frustrating....i Thought I Had The Problem Fixed.....but Now Both Sides Are Making That Sound When I Turn The Wheel To The Left Or Right.....and When I Make A Turn, I Have To Turn It Back To Position For It To Go Straight....am I Doing Somethin Wrong Here?...did I Forget Somethin? I Replaced Both Mounts And They Arent Upside Down...someone Help Help Help


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey wassup 2HundredEHsex, Irontom and Hilo... how you guys doing, long time no post. My 200 makes a clunking noise too once in a while. It seemed to be coming from the right side only and when making a turn. It made the same noise when I had AGX struts and drop springs - I was hoping the sound would go away when I put on Teins but its still there.

I had chalked it up to my exhaust moving back and forth and hitting something next to it. There is a small area on the exhaust piping that is more worn than the rest... I don't know if its the same thing happening to your cars, but try looking if there is some wear on the underside of the pipe where it curves up and over the rear beam/axle. 

Once I was convinced it wasn't my suspension making that noise, I stopped worrying about it. Hope this helps. If not, sorry for wasting your time!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

*2HundredEHsex*

2HundredEHsex
Where are my rear mounts?
I paypal you the money 1 month ago and I'm still waiting for the mounts...


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Too low*



2HundredEHsex said:


> i installed my tein basic dampers and a couple days later, when i turn my steering wheel it makes that loud clunking noise...usually it does that with coilovers so somethin is wrong.....i lowered my vehicle 2.5" in the front and 1.8" in the rear....lots of people say that it shouldnt make this noise especially with this product...i need help!!!!


You have the suspension set too low. I had the same problem on my P11 with my Tien SS kit. Raise the front to the recommended ride height. That should cure your problem.


----------

